# in hand



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

what do you do in in-hand showing, i would like to try it  8) :lol:   :!: :?: :!: :wink:


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

in-hand is soooooooooo easy lol as long as you have a good horse! try it!! x x x


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks, but what do you have to do?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, its basically showing both yourself and your horse/pony off from the ground.
Both well presented. 
Some people wear Jodhpurs, Jackets, shirt, boots etc..
Some wear Dresses with a hat, or smart trousers etc
Your horse/pony all clean, healthy looking, Some people plait, some leave it natural.
Making your horse/pony square whilst standing, so the judge can check him/her over.
Showing off his/her paces, whilst leading..
Its good fun, you should give it a go. Is that what you are wanting to do?
Hope this helps a little.


----------

